# Extreme trail class



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That was SO cool. It looked like a ton of fun, although... I don't quite get the pink ears....


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I was so proud of my mare for standing there with her foot in a bucket so I could soak it. And then I watch something like this...puts it all into perspective!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a horse that would have blown through that course... totally aced it... (no fear)... Why didn't I have stuff like that when he was young? Now that he's 29 and hard of vision....


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like so much fun :d


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to look for a clip I watched not long ago ... It made me cry... be back in a minute...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

here it is:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've ridden one horse that I'm confident could complete that course--Arthur, my 26 yr old Paso with severe ERU in one eye. My other horses? Pssh, no way.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Oooh! That looks super fun.


My mare might be able to complete it, but not gracefully and certainly not that fast! I woud also have a terrible time remembering the course. :shock:


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I think Daisy and I could do it. Probably not so fast but we could get it done.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

farmpony you're killin' me...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

existentialpony said:


> farmpony you're killin' me...


videos don't normally effect me and I started watching that one and was like... eh... and then halfway through I was wiping tears....


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> videos don't normally effect me and I started watching that one and was like... eh... and then halfway through I was wiping tears....


Thats because the horse was doing subpar stuff when it came to trails and whatnot, and then you learn he is _completely blind_ and to be doing that, he has to have full trust and communication with his rider. It suddenly made all that subpar stuff incredible. It was an amazing story/video.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

and then when she said "You don't tell a 15 year old to put her first horse down".... I was like... WWWWWWWWAILLLLL!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I don't know exactly how I should feel about that, lucky or cursed. That's not so different than the type of country I commonly ride in. The only thing that I've been short on the last couple of years is the groundwater as I have to ride a few miles to get to any sort of creek.

Granted, I normally don't lope my "trails" (unless I'm working cattle and have no choice)...but then again, where I ride, there are very few trails that have more than deer or cows using them (neither of which have to worry about low hanging branches). I just have to pick my way through wherever I can :lol:.


----------

